
Rash Advances Shell History - infodroid
https://github.com/tkf/rash
======
mchahn
A tool whose goal is efficiency shouldn't have verbose syntax like "rash
search --cwd . --include-pattern " _test_ " \--include-pattern "tox*". By the
time I type that I could have found it via other means.

For example I have a one-letter alias that greps the history file. Typing "h
tox" is much faster. Scrolling through a long list is easy.

~~~
infodroid
A bit unfair IMO as this tool allows you to query results you will not be able
obtain from grepping the history file.

Also, you should know it is straightforward set up aliases and functions that
use rash:

h(){ rash search "$@"; }

------
thealistra
Sounds problematic if your sqlite database gets corrupted. Kinda doesn't use
the whole UNIX philosophy thing.

